# John Wyndham



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 4, 2021)

This morning, John Wyndham - my primary instructor and a senior proponent of Nihon Goshin Aikido who affected lives for more than a generation - passed away from COVID.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 4, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear this and for your loss


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 4, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> I'm sorry to hear this and for your loss


Man,  Sorry this has happened to someone you know.  Thank you for sharing this. I think it's important to let others know this.  Covid is not something "someone else has"  It's something that has the power to snatch the lives of people we care about and look up to.

If it's ok to ask, Do you know if he was vaccinated?


----------



## Buka (Oct 4, 2021)

Sorry for your loss, my friend.
May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 4, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> Man,  Sorry this has happened to someone you know.  Thank you for sharing this. I think it's important to let others know this.  Covid is not something "someone else has"  It's something that has the power to snatch the lives of people we care about and look up to.
> 
> If it's ok to ask, Do you know if he was vaccinated?


I don’t know. We hadn’t had a lot of contact the last few years, and none since the start of the pandemic. I got the news from one of my former students who had taught at Wyndham’s dojo until last year.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 5, 2021)

Sorry to hear this, may he RIP.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 5, 2021)

Oh man, I'm so very sorry to hear this Gerry. Truly sad... I hope you're okay, I'm sure he would have influenced many peoples' lives for the better. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Steve (Oct 5, 2021)

Sad news.  Sorry to hear this.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 5, 2021)

So sorry. My prayers for you and the family.


----------



## Brian King (Oct 10, 2021)

RIP. Prayers lifted.


----------



## Instructor (Oct 12, 2021)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 13, 2021)

I attended his memorial service today. It was nice getting to see some of the guys I trained with. Even got to reconnect with a guy who was one of the senior brown belts when I started (he left shortly after that, due to an unrelated injury). Sad that it takes something like this to let us reconnect.

I also learned that one of my other instructors had Covid at the same time. He's doing much better, but had double pneumonia and still has difficulty breathing.


----------

